# Carolina vrs. Clemson



## paddlin samurai (Nov 21, 2011)

In our state u are one or the other, families divided and friends not speaking to each other.  Both teams shooting for win number 10, tickets not to be had, Willie B. will be rocking with the food and alcohol flowing.  The bad news is the marines beat us up pretty good and our defense will be playing on pride and guts.  The key will be of course holding Super Sammy in check with some tough physical play by Gilmore and DJ helping out on the long ball.  Our offense will be hoping to run the ball run the ball run the ball, eat up clock and limit the number of plays Clemtech runs.    Connor will have to be lights out and throw the ball  no matter what to Alshon.   Let the guy do his thing...one handed of course.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 21, 2011)

Your motto is Go Cocks. Your stadium is a piece of dung in the middle of a fairground/ware house district. Tailgating stinks and the railroad cars are just wierd. Your intro to 2001 is beyond lame and please stop with the fire extinguishers at the chicken.

You have been to the SEC champoinship ONCE and you got crushed. USCe is and always will be a "next year" program.

All that said, if you can't beat a team that was just destroyed by freaking NC State you don't deserve to even play football anymore.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> Your motto is Go Cocks. Your stadium is a piece of dung in the middle of a fairground/ware house district. Tailgating stinks and the railroad cars are just wierd. Your intro to 2001 is beyond lame and please stop with the fire extinguishers at the chicken.
> 
> You have been to the SEC champoinship ONCE and you got crushed. USCe is and always will be a "next year" program.
> 
> All that said, if you can't beat a team that was just destroyed by freaking NC State you don't deserve to even play football anymore.


Wow! Thats alittle harsh... But so so true, and funny!


----------



## grunt0331 (Nov 21, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> In our state u are one or the other, families divided and friends not speaking to each other.  Both teams shooting for win number 10, tickets not to be had, Willie B. will be rocking with the food and alcohol flowing.  The bad news is the marines beat us up pretty good and our defense will be playing on pride and guts.  The key will be of course holding Super Sammy in check with some tough physical play by Gilmore and DJ helping out on the long ball.  Our offense will be hoping to run the ball run the ball run the ball, eat up clock and limit the number of plays Clemtech runs.    Connor will have to be lights out and throw the ball  no matter what to Alshon.   Let the guy do his thing...one handed of course.



Don't call them the Marines.  It is insulting to those that really are Marines.  They are cadets.  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 21, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> Don't call them the Marines.  It is insulting to those that really are Marines.  They are cadets.  Nothing more, nothing less.



I can see u have taken too many early morning KP duties in yur time Grunt.  Iam not sure whats your background in the Corp but i would suggest u go to Charleston and visit the Citadel.  True they are cadets and free to join whatever service they choose to but in World War II quite a few join the corp.   As far as insulting you i think your lack of knowledge about the Citadel is insulting enough ...maybe u can tell Air Force Ret  Col. Quincy Collins a citadel grad who spent 5 or 6 years as a POW in Nam just how much of an insult it is to even suggest that the Citadel be mention with the word Marine.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 21, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> Your motto is Go Cocks. Your stadium is a piece of dung in the middle of a fairground/ware house district. Tailgating stinks and the railroad cars are just wierd. Your intro to 2001 is beyond lame and please stop with the fire extinguishers at the chicken.
> 
> You have been to the SEC champoinship ONCE and you got crushed. USCe is and always will be a "next year" program.
> 
> All that said, if you can't beat a team that was just destroyed by freaking NC State you don't deserve to even play football anymore.



For someone that hates the state so much it is interesting that you still live there, take money from the economy and have a screen name that is the nickname of the state you disdain.  You reek of hypocrite and traitor...go root for your beloved bulldogs against tech and stay out of a rivalry you have no part in "palmetto".


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 21, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> Your motto is Go Cocks. Your stadium is a piece of dung in the middle of a fairground/ware house district. Tailgating stinks and the railroad cars are just wierd. Your intro to 2001 is beyond lame and please stop with the fire extinguishers at the chicken.
> 
> You have been to the SEC champoinship ONCE and you got crushed. USCe is and always will be a "next year" program.
> 
> All that said, if you can't beat a team that was just destroyed by freaking NC State you don't deserve to even play football anymore.



i think u r describing where u live because its not Willy B.  Now maybe those tickets u got years ago from the guy selling used tickets down in Jawjaloserville S.C were really meant to see the Benedict College game.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey maybe u can get some used tickets for next year and watch us kick your can up and down the field just like last time.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 21, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> For someone that hates the state so much it is interesting that you still live there, take money from the economy and have a screen name that is the nickname of the state you disdain.  You reek of hypocrite and traitor...go root for your beloved bulldogs against tech and stay out of a rivalry you have no part in "palmetto".



Where do you get that I hate my state?

I love the state of SC, I just hate the Shamecocks.

As far as taking money from the economy, that is just dumb. I own a business and employee residents of this great state as well as paying my taxes and utilizing other businesses in this state.

And Palmetto is part of the name of my business in addition to being our state's emblem.

I love the traitor comment too. As a UGA grad and a landowner with lots of family in Georgia I think my love of the Dawgs is justified, thanks.


----------



## grunt0331 (Nov 21, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> I can see u have taken too many early morning KP duties in yur time Grunt.  Iam not sure whats your background in the Corp but i would suggest u go to Charleston and visit the Citadel.  True they are cadets and free to join whatever service they choose to but in World War II quite a few join the corp.   As far as insulting you i think your lack of knowledge about the Citadel is insulting enough ...maybe u can tell Air Force Ret  Col. Quincy Collins a citadel grad who spent 5 or 6 years as a POW in Nam just how much of an insult it is to even suggest that the Citadel be mention with the word Marine.



I've been to the Citadel many, many times.  Served alongside a number of Citadel alum as well, and a lot of them were some of the best officers I served with.  My background in the Corps is irrelevant, but suffice to say I walk with a permanent limp due to my service in the Corps. Does the Ciatdel produce fine young men and women that serve their country well?  Certainly, but they haven't earned the right to be called Marines, soldiers, sailors, or airmen until they leave the school, same as they don;t rate a hand salute until they accept their commissions. 

Go Cocks.


----------



## gin house (Nov 21, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> Where do you get that I hate my state?
> 
> I love the state of SC, I just hate the Shamecocks.
> 
> ...



  The "shamecocks"as you say represent our state, note the name.  I will say you had enough sense to come on over the border, i give you that but you can leave them fleas on the other side of the line.


----------



## gin house (Nov 21, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> For someone that hates the state so much it is interesting that you still live there, take money from the economy and have a screen name that is the nickname of the state you disdain.  You reek of hypocrite and traitor...go root for your beloved bulldogs against tech and stay out of a rivalry you have no part in "palmetto".



   X2!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 22, 2011)

gin house said:


> The "shamecocks"as you say represent our state, note the name.  I will say you had enough sense to come on over the border, i give you that but you can leave them fleas on the other side of the line.



The Shamecocks represent the University of SC. They don't represent our state any more or less than Clemson or C of C or SC State to me.

It does pain me that you run out the SC flag after the Shamecock flag at the games. I think of all the tourism dollars lost b/c potential visitors might equate our great state with the Chicken Curse.


----------



## slightly grayling (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow!  This is like a train wreck.......I know I shouldn't watch, but I can't help it! :swords:  There must be some deep seeded issue most of us are not aware of, this is way over the top!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 23, 2011)

slightly grayling said:


> Wow!  This is like a train wreck.......I know I shouldn't watch, but I can't help it! :swords:  There must be some deep seeded issue most of us are not aware of, this is way over the top![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> The only thing Clemson is known for in our great state is they invented  the "tooth" brush and if they had more than one tooth it would have been called the teethbrush.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 23, 2011)

this is a good rivalry..how old is it? Guess i gotta take the Gamecocks in a close one.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 23, 2011)

Shaw will be the difference on offense.
Clowney and Ingram will be the difference on defense.


Clemson loses...........again.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 24, 2011)

slightly grayling said:


> Wow!  This is like a train wreck.......I know I shouldn't watch, but I can't help it! :swords:  There must be some deep seeded issue most of us are not aware of, this is way over the top!



Most people outside the state don't realize that this rivalry is seeded in social/political issue (hate) the football rivalry is just an extension of that.  If you wikipedia the carolina clemson rivalry you can get the whole timeline of events including "pitchfork" ben tillman's attempt to close USC. 

Here are a few excerpts including when clemson wrung a live chicken's neck on the field at a game.  I didn't see it described where a militia was organized in clemson and they marched on columbia in an attempt to shut down usc.




Early years: 1896–1902
When Clemson began its football program in 1896, coached by Walter Riggs, they scheduled the rival South Carolina College for a Thursday morning game in conjunction with the State Fair. Carolina won that game 12–6 and a new tradition was born – Big Thursday.


The Gamecock mascot made its first appearance in 1902. In that first season as the Gamecocks, Carolina defeated a highly favored Clemson team coached by the legendary John Heisman 12–6. But it was the full-scale riot that broke out in the wake of the game that is remembered most.
"The Carolina fans that week were carrying around a poster with the image of a tiger with a gamecock standing on top of it, holding the tiger’s tail as if he was steering the tiger by the tail," says Jay McCormick. "Naturally, the Clemson guys didn’t take too kindly to that, and on Wednesday and again on Thursday, there were sporadic fistfights involving brass knuckles and other objects and so forth, some of which resulted, according to the newspapers, in blood being spilled and persons having to seek medical assistance. After the game on Thursday, the Clemson guys frankly told the Carolina students that if you bring this poster, which is insulting to us, to the big parade on Friday, you’re going to be in trouble. And naturally, of course, the Carolina students brought the poster to the parade. If you give someone an ultimatum and they’re your rival, they’re going to do exactly what you told them not to do."[48]
As expected, another brawl broke out before both sides agreed to mutually burn the poster in an effort to defuse tensions. The immediate aftermath resulted in the stoppage of the rivalry until 1909. The Carolina–Clemson game has been played every year since.


World War II produced one of the most bizarre situations in the history of the rivalry. Cary Cox, a football player of the victorious Clemson squad in 1942, signed up for the V-12 program in 1943 and was placed at USC. The naval instructors at Carolina ordered him to play on the football team and he was named the captain for the Big Thursday game against Clemson. Cox was reluctant to play against his former teammates and he voiced his concerns to coach Lt. James P. Moran who responded "Cox, I can't promise you'll get a Navy commission if you play Thursday, but I can :nono::nono::nono::nonwell promise that you won't get one if you don't play!"[56] Cox then went out and led the Carolina team to a 33-6 win against Clemson. He returned to Clemson after the war and captained the 1947 team in a losing effort to Carolina, but Cox earned his place in history as the only player to captain both schools' football teams.


The 1946 game could be the most chaotic in the football series. Counterfeit tickets were sold, and fans with legitimate and fake tickets were not allowed inside once the stadium filled, so many fans stormed the gates and were eventually allowed to stand along the sidelines of the field. To add to the wild scene, a Clemson fan strangled a live chicken at midfield during halftime. It took U.S. Secretary of State James F. Byrnes, who attended the game along with Strom Thurmond, to settle down the hostile crowd. Carolina won the game 26-14.


1961: The Prank
In 1961, the USC fraternity Sigma Nu pulled what some have called the greatest prank in the rivalry's history. A few minutes before Clemson football players entered the field for pre-game warm ups, a group of Sigma Nu fraternity members ran onto the field, jumping up and down and cheering in football uniforms that resembled the ones worn by the Tigers. This caused the Clemson band to start playing "Tiger Rag," which was followed by the pranksters falling down as they attempted to do calisthenics. They would also do football drills where guys would drop passes and miss the ball when trying to kick it... Clemson fans quickly realized that they had been tricked, and some of them angrily ran onto the field. However, security restored order before any blows could be exchanged. Carolina won the game 21-14.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 24, 2011)

1961: The Prank
In 1961, the USC fraternity Sigma Nu pulled what some have called the greatest prank in the rivalry's history. A few minutes before Clemson football players entered the field for pre-game warm ups, a group of Sigma Nu fraternity members ran onto the field, jumping up and down and cheering in football uniforms that resembled the ones worn by the Tigers. This caused the Clemson band to start playing "Tiger Rag," which was followed by the pranksters falling down as they attempted to do calisthenics. They would also do football drills where guys would drop passes and miss the ball when trying to kick it... Clemson fans quickly realized that they had been tricked, and some of them angrily ran onto the field. However, security restored order before any blows could be exchanged. Carolina won the game 21-14.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 24, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Shaw will be the difference on offense.
> Clowney and Ingram will be the difference on defense.
> 
> 
> Clemson loses...........again.



Da Clown got kicked in the head last game and he might not play- still cant remember if he plays for Clemtech or Carolina... Come on down Clown!!


----------



## gin house (Nov 25, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> The Shamecocks represent the University of SC. They don't represent our state any more or less than Clemson or C of C or SC State to me.
> 
> It does pain me that you run out the SC flag after the Shamecock flag at the games. I think of all the tourism dollars lost b/c potential visitors might equate our great state with the Chicken Curse.



  That is an opinion id expect to hear from an outsider.  Note    Its kind of obvious that USC represents the state of SC, hence the "university of SOUTH CAROLINA"   Why you want to call us shamecocks when we've beat your homestate dawgs and your newfound love clemson tigers two years in a row?


----------



## Robert28 (Nov 25, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> Your motto is Go Cocks. Your stadium is a piece of dung in the middle of a fairground/ware house district. Tailgating stinks and the railroad cars are just wierd. Your intro to 2001 is beyond lame and please stop with the fire extinguishers at the chicken.
> 
> You have been to the SEC champoinship ONCE and you got crushed. USCe is and always will be a "next year" program.
> 
> All that said, if you can't beat a team that was just destroyed by freaking NC State you don't deserve to even play football anymore.



and just think, your Dawgs have lost two in a row to that "next year" program with all those bad traditions. must suck to be you, huh?


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 25, 2011)

Clemson will pull a Clemson again this game...lol


----------



## grunt0331 (Nov 26, 2011)

Carolina 35
Clemson 32
Dabo makes a dumb decision and costs the tiggers the game late.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 26, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> and just think, your Dawgs have lost two in a row to that "next year" program with all those bad traditions. must suck to be you, huh?



Yep and the Dawgs play in the SECCG and the chickens, well we all know how that turned out don't we.  Yes the birds beat the Dawgs, but honestly that really don't matter now does it.   Them piglets had baked chicken and helped us dawgies out. Go whine and cry to the other 5 cock fans.

What really sucks is wearing clothes that say  LOVE OUR COCKS!!!   Hmmm.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yep and the Dawgs play in the SECCG and the chickens, well we all know how that turned out don't we.  Yes the birds beat the Dawgs, but honestly that really don't matter now does it.   Them piglets had baked chicken and helped us dawgies out. Go whine and cry to the other 5 cock fans.
> 
> What really sucks is wearing clothes that say  LOVE OUR COCKS!!!   Hmmm.



op2:


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 26, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> and just think, your Dawgs have lost two in a row to that "next year" program with all those bad traditions. must suck to be you, huh?



Must really suck to be a chicken fan.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

Does anyone else think that stupid rooster crowing at Williams-Brice is the worst sound effect in college football???


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Does anyone else think that stupid rooster crowing at Williams-Brice is the worst sound effect in college football???



About as bad as that train horn at Gt.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 26, 2011)

South Carolina looks like they have it in control. Has anybody seen Germag???? He's got to learn you never buy into the Tigers 100% they will break your heart every year!!! They have gotten me many times in the last 30 years


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 27, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> South Carolina looks like they have it in control. Has anybody seen Germag???? He's got to learn you never buy into the Tigers 100% they will break your heart every year!!! They have gotten me many times in the last 30 years



So GHH, how your Ole Miss boys do last night?  The NUTT case coach ya'll have is really turning the corner.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> So GHH, how your Ole Miss boys do last night?  The NUTT case coach ya'll have is really turning the corner.



If you are trying to pick a fight you need to check my past posts, if been for getting rid of Nutt since last year. Manning and group are directing the search comminttee, they are talking to Leach, and Huspeth but most importantly Manning is fixing the Athletic Department first and foremost. Its about time to Dr's and Lawyers and businessmen that are Ole Miss Grads take control from the last 30 years of a blind squirrel occasionally finding a nutt (so to speak). Can Manning and group do it? don't know but it's a change in direction that I'm  100% behind.


----------



## Robert28 (Nov 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yep and the Dawgs play in the SECCG and the chickens, well we all know how that turned out don't we.  Yes the birds beat the Dawgs, but honestly that really don't matter now does it.   Them piglets had baked chicken and helped us dawgies out. Go whine and cry to the other 5 cock fans.
> 
> What really sucks is wearing clothes that say  LOVE OUR COCKS!!!   Hmmm.



it's funny you say that because i've never even seen a shirt that says "love our cocks!!!"

you backed into the SECCG and you know it, i know it, the entire country knows it. we played Arkansas, ya'll played Ole Miss. for crying out loud, Kensucky gave you all you wanted! the fact is you had to have another team HELP YOU OUT, you couldn't take care of business yourself. end of story. have fun in Atlanta and good luck against LSU.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yep and the Dawgs play in the SECCG and the chickens, well we all know how that turned out don't we.  Yes the birds beat the Dawgs, but honestly that really don't matter now does it.   Them piglets had baked chicken and helped us dawgies out. Go whine and cry to the other 5 cock fans.
> 
> What really sucks is wearing clothes that say  LOVE OUR COCKS!!!   Hmmm.



Typical Jawja fan, it dont matter?  Ha ha it does matter because everytime u start talking about how good u were and are its hilarious.  Go ahead and represent the East cuz now how did yall put it last year.. oh yeah its a down year in the East.  The best team in the East is the same team that just kicked the crap out of Clemtech who probably could beat the dawg mess out of u dawgs.  Go ahead and take on LSU its gonna be funny because the best team in the East beat u this year and last year and probably next year and the next and the next...


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 27, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> The best team in the East is the same team that just kicked the crap out of Clemtech who probably could beat the dawg mess out of u dawgs.



Really? Come on now. We just crushed a GT team that beat Clemson and a pedestrian NC State crushed them.

Nice win for USCe, braggin rights for the state for another year. But don't make it more than it is.


----------



## gin house (Nov 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yep and the Dawgs play in the SECCG and the chickens, well we all know how that turned out don't we.  Yes the birds beat the Dawgs, but honestly that really don't matter now does it.   Them piglets had baked chicken and helped us dawgies out. Go whine and cry to the other 5 cock fans.
> 
> What really sucks is wearing clothes that say  LOVE OUR COCKS!!!   Hmmm.



  I wont try to rationalize common sense with you as we both know that never works but i will enlighten you on the "Love our cocks" smart remark.  That comes up at most games and forums mostly from the most immature of the crop but a true story you might like.  We were walking into sanford stadium this year when a young guy who thought he was ten feet tall (im sure he wasnt that far from plastered but still had his senses) run up to the street with a shirt that said " id hate to tell my father that i loved.......You know the rest.   He was mouthing and looking like a real idiot but it was really funny when he was asked about his mama and his ol lady(i wont say about what).......he shut up and went back to his minivan.   Disclaimer-  Nothing in this post was intended to be graphic and undecent.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 27, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> it's funny you say that because i've never even seen a shirt that says "love our cocks!!!"
> 
> you backed into the SECCG and you know it, i know it, the entire country knows it. we played Arkansas, ya'll played Ole Miss. for crying out loud, Kensucky gave you all you wanted! the fact is you had to have another team HELP YOU OUT, you couldn't take care of business yourself. end of story. have fun in Atlanta and good luck against LSU.



You guys played Au as well as UGA.How did that turn out clown.You and your other Cock fans can cry and moan all you want.The bottom line is the cocks didn't take care of AU and Arky so go on and keep crying cause I will keep on LMBO.Enjoy watching the Cock-Less SEC Champ.game this Sat.


----------



## gin house (Nov 27, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> Really? Come on now. We just crushed a GT team that beat Clemson and a pedestrian NC State crushed them.
> 
> Nice win for USCe, braggin rights for the state for another year. But don't make it more than it is.



  I cant figure out who you pull for?  Is it clemson or UGA?  Gotta lay off the pipe a little bit.  Let me enlighten you on some of your comparison horsecrap.  We smashed a kentucky team who yall had a hard fought game with 54-3  to yalls 19-10, we held vandy to 3 points and 4 total yards where yall won on the drop pass in the endzone in a nailbiter,  We beat UT and UF by a larger margin than yall did and we beat UGA in their house.   We lost(granted never challenged for the win) but kept it a close game till late in the fourth quarter, yall were handled easily by boise st.  The difference in UGA and UGA this year is the schedule.  We are ranked higher than UGA, we won out in the east, uga did not.  Uga backed into the title this year, every announcer, anaylists or human being with one bit of football sense will tell you.  Bottom line, We are a bonehead move by garcia late in the fourth quarter in the auburn game from officially the east champ, ranked third in the nation with one loss to a very good arkansas team.   We are a good team, thats the bottom line.


----------



## gin house (Nov 27, 2011)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> You guys played Au as well as UGA.How did that turn out clown.You and your other Cock fans can cry and moan all you want.The bottom line is the cocks didn't take care of AU and Arky so go on and keep crying cause I will keep on LMBO.Enjoy watching the Cock-Less SEC Champ.game this Sat.



  He isnt crying.   Thats whats so funny.  Uga fans act like they really done something this year   A cupcake schedule and the highest ranked team they played wastn an sec team, oh, their west opponant was Ole miss as far as difference in the schedule.  Did you see where miss st throttled ole miss yesterday like 38-3??  What is funny is how we are ranked higher, will finish the season ranked higher, beat uga and all our division, played a tougher sec schedule and will have a better record than uga, thats whats funny.  I dont think you'll find any usc fan crying these days.....10-2 with a chance to be 11-2 this season and winning out in the east, beating uga in their house, holding UT, vandy and kentucky to 3 points each(  thats what a real defense will do) won the sec east last year, and this year    The last two years combined record is potentialy 20-7 with back to back wins over UGA, UF, UT, Vany and three in a row over clemson.   Its great to be a gamecock as im sure it is to be a dawg this season.  None of us are crying, im ready to go get number three in a row at williams brice next year over the dawgs and hear some more of how were no good  In all honesty, It takes someone that is very dilusional to think that USC fans arent jacked up this year,   all i hear is dawg fans gloating over the east title.....Who needs it?  We played it on the feild and the whole nation knows who the east champs are  Yall have a good finish to the season, next year will tell the tell.  Bottom line the last two years against UGA, UF, UT, vandy and Clemson......We are 11-0........Beat that.


----------



## gin house (Nov 27, 2011)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> You guys played Au as well as UGA.How did that turn out clown.You and your other Cock fans can cry and moan all you want.The bottom line is the cocks didn't take care of AU and Arky so go on and keep crying cause I will keep on LMBO.Enjoy watching the Cock-Less SEC Champ.game this Sat.



    I know youre a uga fan but i was curious as to how you get away with personal insults?   "clown"


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2011)

gin house said:


> I know youre a uga fan but i was curious as to how you get away with personal insults?   "clown"


----------



## Robert28 (Nov 27, 2011)

hey UGA fans, i know your chest is stuck out a little further this year since you FINALLY beat Florida for the first time since they introduced history in school. too bad you don't have the you know what to go in the Swamp and smack them around like we did last year to win the east. that's right, we won outright, we didn't have to have someone else lose to send us to Atlanta. enjoy your trip, compliments of us and not because of anything you did


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 27, 2011)

gin house said:


> He isnt crying.   Thats whats so funny.  Uga fans act like they really done something this year   A cupcake schedule and the highest ranked team they played wastn an sec team, oh, their west opponant was Ole miss as far as difference in the schedule.  Did you see where miss st throttled ole miss yesterday like 38-3??  What is funny is how we are ranked higher, will finish the season ranked higher, beat uga and all our division, played a tougher sec schedule and will have a better record than uga, thats whats funny.  I dont think you'll find any usc fan crying these days.....10-2 with a chance to be 11-2 this season and winning out in the east, beating uga in their house, holding UT, vandy and kentucky to 3 points each(  thats what a real defense will do) won the sec east last year, and this year    The last two years combined record is potentialy 20-7 with back to back wins over UGA, UF, UT, Vany and three in a row over clemson.   Its great to be a gamecock as im sure it is to be a dawg this season.  None of us are crying, im ready to go get number three in a row at williams brice next year over the dawgs and hear some more of how were no good  In all honesty, It takes someone that is very dilusional to think that USC fans arent jacked up this year,   all i hear is dawg fans gloating over the east title.....Who needs it?  We played it on the feild and the whole nation knows who the east champs are  Yall have a good finish to the season, next year will tell the tell.  Bottom line the last two years against UGA, UF, UT, vandy and Clemson......We are 11-0........Beat that.



Next year will tell the tale.Schedule will be tougher.For now,I will enjoy this year 2011 SEC EAST CHAMPS.Have a great week.


----------



## gin house (Nov 27, 2011)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Next year will tell the tale.Schedule will be tougher.For now,I will enjoy this year 2011 SEC EAST CHAMPS.Have a great week.



  I agree, im excited about now and even more so for next season.  Congrats on the title......  Good luck to you in ATL this weekend.  On a side note, the facts above are hard to come back on when youre a dawgs fan isnt it?:worm:


----------



## gin house (Nov 27, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> hey UGA fans, i know your chest is stuck out a little further this year since you FINALLY beat Florida for the first time since they introduced history in school. too bad you don't have the you know what to go in the Swamp and smack them around like we did last year to win the east. that's right, we won outright, we didn't have to have someone else lose to send us to Atlanta. enjoy your trip, compliments of us and not because of anything you did



  Dont provoke them.:nono:   They had a tougher schedule last year and sucked, they have a cupcake this year but have gotten better but still are ranked behind us, lost to us, didnt beat the same competitoin near as easily and didnt play a team from the west with a decent record.....Leave em alone, theyre hunkering down like hairy dawgs and geting excited for the butchering theyre about to get in atlanta this weekend.


----------



## Robert28 (Nov 27, 2011)

gin house said:


> Dont provoke them.:nono:   They had a tougher schedule last year and sucked, they have a cupcake this year but have gotten better but still are ranked behind us, lost to us, didnt beat the same competitoin near as easily and didnt play a team from the west with a decent record.....Leave em alone, theyre hunkering down like hairy dawgs and geting excited for the butchering theyre about to get in atlanta this weekend.



let'em have that junky ol Chik-fil-a bowl when they get hammered by LSU! sorry, but i just can't get excited about going to a bowl game in ghetto Atlanta. might as well go to a bowl in the Bronx or 8 Mile in Detroit. I'll rejoice knowing we're going to the Capitol One bowl or Cotton bowl!


----------



## Cadcom (Nov 28, 2011)

Rejoice then! You win your bowl and what's it mean? Nothing - you couldn't even win the soft, tired old SEC east.

BTW - did you enjoy your Ghetto beat down in the Chick fil A bowl last year against FSU after your beatdown in the SECCG by AU? Or your loss the previous year in the pappy johns bowl? Or maybe the bowl loss in the Outback the year before that? Your 1-4 in the last 5 years in Bowl games, I find it hard to believe you would get too excited over any bowl games.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 28, 2011)

gin house said:


> I agree, im excited about now and even more so for next season.  Congrats on the title......  Good luck to you in ATL this weekend.  On a side note, the facts above are hard to come back on when youre a dawgs fan isnt it?:worm:



You can spin it how ever you want there little ginny.Bottom line is your cocks didn't take care of business against Au or Arky.I know it's a bitter pill to swallow but open wide.Hard for you to deal with hence your spouting of facts.I am loving it though.Hope you and your entire whining and crying Cocknation enjoy watching the SEC Champ.game


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 28, 2011)

Cadcom said:


> Rejoice then! You win your bowl and what's it mean? Nothing - you couldn't even win the soft, tired old SEC east.
> 
> BTW - did you enjoy your Ghetto beat down in the Chick fil A bowl last year against FSU after your beatdown in the SECCG by AU? Or your loss the previous year in the pappy johns bowl? Or maybe the bowl loss in the Outback the year before that? Your 1-4 in the last 5 years in Bowl games, I find it hard to believe you would get too excited over any bowl games.



Stick that in your pipe and smoke it there Robert,and you too Ginny.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 28, 2011)

gin house said:


> I cant figure out who you pull for?  Is it clemson or UGA?
> 
> We are a good team, thats the bottom line.



Keep up. I am a DAWG through and through, always have been. I do live in SC so I follow both CU and USCe closely.

I have to admit that watching y'all drum Clemson was actually enjoyable as the fans around here had gotten pretty high and mighty this year.

As I said before I just hate the Gamecocks. And you are right you have a good team. A good team that will be sitting on the couch watching the SEC championship game.

"Next Year"


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 28, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> hey UGA fans, i know your chest is stuck out a little further this year since you FINALLY beat Florida for the first time since they introduced history in school. too bad you don't have the you know what to go in the Swamp and smack them around like we did last year to win the east. that's right, we won outright, we didn't have to have someone else lose to send us to Atlanta. enjoy your trip, compliments of us and not because of anything you did



Dude how many times has USCe beat Fla in the last 15 yrs?  Seriously? 

Ginny, I never said we didn't back into the SEC champ game, but we went there this yr with a better recird than ya'll did last yr. And guess what, funny how ya'll did all the chest thumping last yr, when the east was still down and it was OK but we do it this yr with a better record than ya'll yet we're supposed to just act like it ain't no big deal? 

Talk about dillusional. I can't wait till next yr too, then I'll get to say, told ya'll!  But then again we'll probably have to hear how great of an offense USCe has.  You say the east tiltle doesn't matter, then why are you so defensive of ya'lls one and only trip there last yr?   Dang man, in one post last yr you say a NAt title ain't that impt, then you say this yr an SEC title ain't impt. Then shut up about us being there and ya'll watching the game at home if it doesn't matter.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey yall game time has been set for the SECCG!!! 4:00 p.m. For those of you that your team wont be playing in the game. Sucks to be you. Again UGA/LSU SECCG will be at 4:00 p.m. Sat.!!!! It's great to be a Georgia BullDawg!!!! :trampoline:


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 28, 2011)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Cocknation enjoy watching the SEC Champ.



I will enjoy watching the beatdown .  The good news for you is that Les doesn't need to run the score up for style points. He probably start substituting when he gets up by 30.


The bad news for you is SC will go to a better bowl.(Cotton or Outback). They are higher in the BCS and will remain so.


Good luck.....next year.


----------



## Robert28 (Nov 28, 2011)

Cadcom said:


> Rejoice then! You win your bowl and what's it mean? Nothing - you couldn't even win the soft, tired old SEC east.
> 
> BTW - did you enjoy your Ghetto beat down in the Chick fil A bowl last year against FSU after your beatdown in the SECCG by AU? Or your loss the previous year in the pappy johns bowl? Or maybe the bowl loss in the Outback the year before that? Your 1-4 in the last 5 years in Bowl games, I find it hard to believe you would get too excited over any bowl games.



it means we will be ranked higher next year and finish strong in recruiting. we went undefeated in the east, something you can't say, so i wouldn't bark too hard if i were you about the team that beat you between the hedges. we own Murray and we'll make it 3 in a row over him next year.


----------



## Robert28 (Nov 28, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Dude how many times has USCe beat Fla in the last 15 yrs?  Seriously?
> 
> Ginny, I never said we didn't back into the SEC champ game, but we went there this yr with a better recird than ya'll did last yr. And guess what, funny how ya'll did all the chest thumping last yr, when the east was still down and it was OK but we do it this yr with a better record than ya'll yet we're supposed to just act like it ain't no big deal?
> 
> Talk about dillusional. I can't wait till next yr too, then I'll get to say, told ya'll!  But then again we'll probably have to hear how great of an offense USCe has.  You say the east tiltle doesn't matter, then why are you so defensive of ya'lls one and only trip there last yr?   Dang man, in one post last yr you say a NAt title ain't that impt, then you say this yr an SEC title ain't impt. Then shut up about us being there and ya'll watching the game at home if it doesn't matter.



we've beaten them 3 times, once for the east in the Swamp. you've won 4 since 1997 and refuse to travel to the Swamp. this year  we held them to less points and less yards then the Dawgs did. end of story.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 28, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> we've beaten them 3 times, once for the east in the Swamp. you've won 4 since 1997 and refuse to travel to the Swamp. this year  we held them to less points and less yards then the Dawgs did. end of story.



USC will be missing out on the SEC Champ.game.End of story.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 28, 2011)

:QUOTE=Catdaddy SC;6505286]I will enjoy watching the beatdown .  The good news for you is that Les doesn't need to run the score up for style points. He probably start substituting when he gets up by 30.


The bad news for you is SC will go to a better bowl.(Cotton or Outback). They are higher in the BCS and will remain so.


Good luck.....next year.[/QUOTE]

All your statements are very possible.But,the bad news for you is you are second best in the East,in other words you will not be going to the SEC.Champ.game.Good Luck next year


----------



## Robert28 (Nov 28, 2011)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> USC will be missing out on the SEC Champ.game.End of story.



we own Murray and your loud mouth DC. end of story.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 28, 2011)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> :QUOTE=Catdaddy SC;6505286]All your statements are very possible.But,the bad news for you is you are second best in the East,in other words you will not be going to the SEC.Champ.game.Good Luck next year




I can only speak for myself, but I'm glad we aren't going to the SECCG against LSU. It's not good for recruiting when you get embarrassed by 30 on national tv......something the dawgs will learn in short order. 


You need some fresh ammunition. Beating Ga and Clemson means more to me. We did both.


----------



## Robert28 (Nov 28, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I'm glad we aren't going to the SECCG against LSU. It's not good for recruiting when you get embarrassed by 30 on national tv......something the dawgs will learn in short order.
> 
> 
> You need some fresh ammunition. Beating Ga and Clemson means more to me. We did both.



being ranked higher and going to a better bowl isn't anything to be ashamed of either


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 28, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> It's not good for recruiting when you get embarrassed by 30 on national tv......
> 
> 
> .



And noone would know this better than a Shamecock after last year......


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 28, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> And noone would know this better than a Shamecock after last year......



You are correct......and about to get the same treatment. Tell us how it feels next week when you drop 4-5 spots in the BCS.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 28, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I'm glad we aren't going to the SECCG against LSU. It's not good for recruiting when you get embarrassed by 30 on national tv......something the dawgs will learn in short order.
> 
> 
> You need some fresh ammunition. Beating Ga and Clemson means more to me. We did both.



Winning the East means nothing to you?.You need to be called the Spin Doctor,because you are good at it.Speaking of fresh ammunition your powder is DRY.Beating AU and UF and Tech means more to me.UGA did all 3 and also is going to the SECCG.I sit on pins and needles for yours and the Cocknations latest spin.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I'm glad we aren't going to the SECCG against LSU. It's not good for recruiting when you get embarrassed by 30 on national tv......something the dawgs will learn in short order.
> 
> 
> You need some fresh ammunition. Beating Ga and Clemson means more to me. We did both.



Don't really have a dog in this fight but....

I would think that winning your division and playing for a SEC championship would carry more weight with potential recruits than losing your division and playing in a better bowl.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 28, 2011)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Winning the East means nothing to you?.



Winning the SECCG would but being realistic, we have no chance at that.....just like Ga.

But if being the 5th place team the the SEC makes you feel like poking your chest out, go for it. That's all ya'll got.


Now, for spin, we can always say, we beat everybody in the east and went undefeated, but they gave the trophy to a lesser team. How's that?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Don't really have a dog in this fight but....
> 
> I would think that winning your division and playing for a SEC championship would carry more weight with potential recruits than losing your division and playing in a better bowl.



Not with these delusional people


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 28, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Winning the SECCG would but being realistic, we have no chance at that.....just like Ga.
> 
> But if being the 5th place team the the SEC makes you feel like poking your chest out, go for it. That's all ya'll got.
> 
> ...



Nobody is poking their chest out:nono::nono:Just spinning like you guys are.You guys had a chance to win it.........Guess AU was too much for ya


----------



## Robert28 (Nov 28, 2011)

do you really think Alabama gives two dumps about winning the SEC west??!! guess what, they're 99.99999% likely to be playing for the NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP. i'll say it again....no SEC West title and STILL playing for the BCSNC. think they'd trade the BCSNC to win the SEC West and go to ghetto Atlanta? and you call US delusional.haha


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 28, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> do you really think Alabama gives two dumps about winning the SEC west??!! guess what, they're 99.99999% likely to be playing for the NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP. i'll say it again....no SEC West title and STILL playing for the BCSNC. think they'd trade the BCSNC to win the SEC West and go to ghetto Atlanta? and you call US delusional.haha



I am calling you guys delusional.Have a nice bowl game and good luck to you next year.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 28, 2011)

i still remember the cryin after the first two games jawja played ...yall are pathetic and a disgrace to the great state of Jawja.  Man i was more positive than most of u about the rest of your season.  U snuck in the back door and most experts would agree that no way in heck should yall have claimed the East when u didnt finish undefeated.  Heck some of u today still think u can do better than Richt and i bet deep down inside he has little respect for most of "dawg nation".   Cant wait til LSU smokes u and we can start hearing the cryin and the cries "fire Richt, fire Bobo, fire anyone".


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> i still remember the cryin after the first two games jawja played ...yall are pathetic and a disgrace to the great state of Jawja.  Man i was more positive than most of u about the rest of your season.  U snuck in the back door and most experts would agree that no way in heck should yall have claimed the East when u didnt finish undefeated.  Heck some of u today still think u can do better than Richt and i bet deep down inside he has little respect for most of "dawg nation".   Cant wait til LSU smokes u and we can start hearing the cryin and the cries "fire Richt, fire Bobo, fire anyone".



The game comes on at 4:00 p.m. Sat. Incase you didnt know!!:nono:


----------



## 3chunter (Nov 29, 2011)

Georgia took care of a schedule that they should have taken care of. However, we did beat the "dawgs" and have two years in a row. Next year we WILL beat you again.  So as far as who is better...if we played this game today it would be a decent game but I feel we would put it on you again.  No I don't think georgia gets beat worse than we did last year but LSU doesn't have scam newton. And honestly if you "dawgs" think you can give LSU a better game then we would then your an IDIOT!  I don't feel sorry for us because we lost to a team we are clearly better than but we lost heck I just wish garcia would have been gone prior to the season starting because we have all seen what SHAW can be after just a short half a season under his belt.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 29, 2011)

Bet you Richt wouldn't keep a tard like Garcia on the team as long as your awesome coach did. Was he Garcia's godfather or something.  I relish the opportunity to play the chicks again. Can't wait as a matter of fact.  I want to see all those weapons of mass destruction that the chicks have. 

The only ammo the chicks have is the we won the east junk, but when it REALLY mattered they choked on some feathers or something. 

I do have a question for the cock fans, just suppose hypothetically that we beat LSU, then LSU goes on and wins the Natl, Championship, would ya'll then declare us co champs, since we beat them in the SECCG?  I mean that's the logic the chick fans try to use with winning the east. So COCK FANS, would ya'll consider UGA CO NATL CHAMPS IF WE BEAT LSU AND THEY WIN THE NAT CHAMP GAME?


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 29, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I do have a question for the cock fans, just suppose hypothetically that we beat LSU, then LSU goes on and wins the Natl, Championship, would ya'll then declare us co champs, since we beat them in the SECCG?  I mean that's the logic the chick fans try to use with winning the east. So COCK FANS, would ya'll consider UGA CO NATL CHAMPS IF WE BEAT LSU AND THEY WIN THE NAT CHAMP GAME?




Drinking before noon is not good.

 I must have missed where all the SC fans were saying they were the SEC East Champions. Stating the facts.....,like we beat every team in the east(including Ga), is just that..........a fact.


Go beat LSU and we'll talk.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 29, 2011)

Well dang man you ain't been following thiese threads long. Welcome since you must be a newbie. There are numerous posts about USCe being the east champs and we backed into it and how UGA shouldn't be representing the east. 

The cock fans never cease to amaze me, they can't read posts or just fail to read the posts.  I was referring to the cock fans and they know who they are that claimed the chicks are east champs. They obviously know who they are cause they ain't responded.

Besides you never answered my question.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 29, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Drinking before noon is not good.
> 
> I must have missed where all the SC fans were saying they were the SEC East Champions. Stating the facts.....,like we beat every team in the east(including Ga), is just that..........a fact.
> 
> ...



Beat AU and we'll talk.Until then know your role....


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 29, 2011)

Here kitty, kitty, kitty, where did catdaddy go?  hope he reading the threads that the cock fans claimed they are east champs.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 29, 2011)

Nope and I may have missed them. We are not the SEC East champs, Ga is.  We just went undefeated in the east. I understand that completely. 


Wish we could get Auburn again, but since we can't we'll just take that loss knowing we beat two teams that did beat them.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Nope and I may have missed them. We are not the SEC East champs, Ga is.  We just went undefeated in the east. I understand that completely.
> 
> 
> Wish we could get Auburn again, but since we can't we'll just take that loss knowing we beat two teams that did beat them.



You can look at three ways.
#1. You caught us early.
#2. Auburn did not
#3. You can catch us again Sat. at 4:00p.m. in the Ga. Dome on prime time t.v.
  Now lets carry on and raly behind the Dawgs and hope God smiles on them and lets us beat LSU. We are SEC east brethren!


----------



## gin house (Nov 29, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Bet you Richt wouldn't keep a tard like Garcia on the team as long as your awesome coach did. Was he Garcia's godfather or something.  I relish the opportunity to play the chicks again. Can't wait as a matter of fact.  I want to see all those weapons of mass destruction that the chicks have.
> 
> The only ammo the chicks have is the we won the east junk, but when it REALLY mattered they choked on some feathers or something.
> 
> ...


----------



## gin house (Nov 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You can look at three ways.
> #1. You caught us early.
> #2. Auburn did not
> #3. You can catch us again Sat. at 4:00p.m. in the Ga. Dome on prime time t.v.
> Now lets carry on and raly behind the Dawgs and hope God smiles on them and lets us beat LSU. We are SEC east brethren!



  You could look at it that way but you could also look at it like this.....Garcia led the country in interceptions and sucking this season.  What would the outcome have been with shaw?  Hes not a gunslinger but he can run like he stole somethin.  Dont forget we turned the ball over also, we just knew what to do with the ones that were given to us and brought a defense to the game, our offense didnt show.  Not a knock at uga because you guys handle auburn as well as bama did but auburn was a good team early in the year but theyre beat up and very young.  You can look at it like this and i hate to beat a dead horse but Garcia threw that one away, i liked the guy and didnt have  confidence in Shaw but man was i wrong, garcia got to where he flat out sucked, he hurt us this season but it is what it is.  We got whipped by arky and thats all you can say about that one, we were whipped.


----------



## Cadcom (Nov 29, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I'm glad we aren't going to the SECCG against LSU. It's not good for recruiting when you get embarrassed by 30 on national tv......something the dawgs will learn in short order.
> 
> 
> You need some fresh ammunition. Beating Ga and Clemson means more to me. We did both.



And it is also a rare feat! Congrats!! You Spurrier fanatics keep working yourself up into some kind of lather like your doing something. I see where it's mentioned in the thread where USCe "owns" Murray well lets not stop our history lesson at 2 years or overlook the 2 year "streak"! Continue down this delusional 2 year path a little further. Mark Richt is 7-3 against you guinea fowl. I mean he "owns" some poultry! Why he may even sew on some cute and sporty little fightin' spurs on the back of his pants!! Lets continue this lesson in "owning". UGA is 46 and 16 against the Cornish hens - I'll type slower so you USCe fellers can read it - 46 AND 16!!!  That's WWII Italian army kind of bad. Let it go. We don't write the rules. You lost to a subpar Auburn team and couldn't take care of business when it counted.  Your trip to  your only SECCG game was a disaster as are the majority of your bowl games - your 4-16 BTW in bowls - GREAT RECRUITING FODDER!!!. I'm a realist. We may not beat LSU but at least we do have a chance to try while you knock out the honey do list this Saturday. If your still crying feel free to dry your tears on one of our 6 SEC East banners, or on one of our 12 SEC Conference Champ banners or hey!! If the tears keep flowing down your little cherub cheeks then please dry them on our 2 silken Nat'l championship banners. Wouldn't want you to soil the one SEC east banner and the one ACC banner you have flapping over that fairground you call Williams-Brice.  :cow: 

Here is a question for you... Are y'all so vain that you still fly that one (1) ACC championship rag over your field?


----------



## gin house (Nov 29, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Dude how many times has USCe beat Fla in the last 15 yrs?  Seriously?
> 
> Ginny, I never said we didn't back into the SEC champ game, but we went there this yr with a better recird than ya'll did last yr. And guess what, funny how ya'll did all the chest thumping last yr, when the east was still down and it was OK but we do it this yr with a better record than ya'll yet we're supposed to just act like it ain't no big deal?
> 
> Talk about dillusional. I can't wait till next yr too, then I'll get to say, told ya'll!  But then again we'll probably have to hear how great of an offense USCe has.  You say the east tiltle doesn't matter, then why are you so defensive of ya'lls one and only trip there last yr?   Dang man, in one post last yr you say a NAt title ain't that impt, then you say this yr an SEC title ain't impt. Then shut up about us being there and ya'll watching the game at home if it doesn't matter.



  Hmmmmm.....Let me figure how i should respond so as not to imply anything insulting.    I agree you guys go there with a one game better record than we did last year, we went to the SECCG with a 9-3 record last season, i still dont see what youre getting at with that?  Would you say that the east is even more down this year than last?  Last year UT was better and the east came down to usc and florida in the head to head where both had 8 wins?  You dont understand what im saying about the east title.  I would like to have the title, not saying i wouldnt but im fine not having it with our team beating uga, ranked higher than uga in the bcs, and next year looks to be just as good with players and recruits.  I guess what im saying is that weve beat UGA, UF, UT and Vandy two years in a row and clemson three in a row, we played a little tougher sec schedule and came up a little short, does that mean were not the best in the east?  No it doesnt when we beat EVERY team in the east this season and only lost one in the east last year, i cant even justify that one.  Were 9-1 in the east the last two years.   Im all about recruiting,  i think a teenager can see the forest for the trees in this case, its not a secret.


----------



## gin house (Nov 29, 2011)

Cadcom said:


> And it is also a rare feat! Congrats!! You Spurrier fanatics keep working yourself up into some kind of lather like your doing something. I see where it's mentioned in the thread where USCe "owns" Murray well lets not stop our history lesson at 2 years or overlook the 2 year "streak"! Continue down this delusional 2 year path a little further. Mark Richt is 7-3 against you guinea fowl. I mean he "owns" some poultry! Why he may even sew on some cute and sporty little fightin' spurs on the back of his pants!! Lets continue this lesson in "owning". UGA is 46 and 16 against the Cornish hens - I'll type slower so you USCe fellers can read it - 46 AND 16!!!  That's WWII Italian army kind of bad. Let it go. We don't write the rules. You lost to a subpar Auburn team and couldn't take care of business when it counted.  Your trip to  your only SECCG game was a disaster as are the majority of your bowl games - your 4-16 BTW in bowls - GREAT RECRUITING FODDER!!!. I'm a realist. We may not beat LSU but at least we do have a chance to try while you knock out the honey do list this Saturday. If your still crying feel free to dry your tears on one of our 6 SEC East banners, or on one of our 12 SEC Conference Champ banners or hey!! If the tears keep flowing down your little cherub cheeks then please dry them on our 2 silken Nat'l championship banners. Wouldn't want you to soil the one SEC east banner and the one ACC banner you have flapping over that fairground you call Williams-Brice.  :cow:
> 
> Here is a question for you... Are y'all so vain that you still fly that one (1) ACC championship rag over your field?



  Your facts are as skeewed as your intent.  We "spurrier fanatics"?  You start off comparing the spurrier era then hop to richt is 7-3 against us.  What about the Spurrier/Richt era?   Uga4-USC3 in that era with two consecutive to us, we also have that record with florida and UT.   Not bad for a coach coming in building a program that has had a losing record all of its life.  Wonder what that stat will look like next year?  Last i knew of it UGA had 1 undisputed NC?  If youre going back in history Princeton and Harvard have more NC than any program........What does that say for hundred year old history?  We are happy with our season and our future, recruiting is great and coach is excited.  Isnt it kind of cool that Spurrier has won a NC since UGA has and he has almost as many SEC titles as UGA has built in a hundred year?  He did it in about 10  With a school that had never won ANYTHING before he got there(florida).  It boils down to this, we played a 10-2 arkansas team and uga played a 2-10 ole miss team, thats the difference in back to back sec east titles.  Im happy.


----------



## Cadcom (Nov 29, 2011)

gin house said:


> Your facts are as skeewed as your intent.  We "spurrier fanatics"?  You start off comparing the spurrier era then hop to richt is 7-3 against us.  What about the Spurrier/Richt era?   Uga4-USC3 in that era with two consecutive to us, we also have that record with florida and UT.   Not bad for a coach coming in building a program that has had a losing record all of its life.  Wonder what that stat will look like next year?  Last i knew of it UGA had 1 undisputed NC?  If youre going back in history Princeton and Harvard have more NC than any program........What does that say for hundred year old history?  We are happy with our season and our future, recruiting is great and coach is excited.  Isnt it kind of cool that Spurrier has won a NC since UGA has and he has almost as many SEC titles as UGA has built in a hundred year?  He did it in about 10  With a school that had never won ANYTHING before he got there(florida).  It boils down to this, we played a 10-2 arkansas team and uga played a 2-10 ole miss team, thats the difference in back to back sec east titles.  Im happy.




You do know Spurrier is the USCe head coach right? That is what I was addressing... every stat I mentioned concerns USCe and/or the Spurrier USCe reign. Do you want to talk Gator ball or Chicken bawl? And building a program??!? Hasn't he been there like 6 or 7 years now? Did you guys just start playing football or something? You folks have the patience of Job. With his 1 bowl win? I only drop back into the historic mode to try and give you guys some badly needed perspective. Too bad all of Spurriers better days are behind him and all of his accolades were at another program...  Maybe your really a closet Gator fan with all those gator stats your spouting. As long as your happy I'm happy!!!  Enjoy your Saturday.  It boils down to this - I'll be at the dome for another SECCG game with friends and family.


----------



## gin house (Nov 30, 2011)

Cadcom said:


> You do know Spurrier is the USCe head coach right? That is what I was addressing... every stat I mentioned concerns USCe and/or the Spurrier USCe reign. Do you want to talk Gator ball or Chicken bawl? And building a program??!? Hasn't he been there like 6 or 7 years now? Did you guys just start playing football or something? You folks have the patience of Job. With his 1 bowl win? I only drop back into the historic mode to try and give you guys some badly needed perspective. Too bad all of Spurriers better days are behind him and all of his accolades were at another program...  Maybe your really a closet Gator fan with all those gator stats your spouting. As long as your happy I'm happy!!!  Enjoy your Saturday.  It boils down to this - I'll be at the dome for another SECCG game with friends and family.



  I do realize Spurrier is the coach, thats why im trying to understand how you start out with him then jump to richt being 7-3 against us......Spurrier wasnt here all that time, what does that have to do with him?  You shouldnt say a word about bowl games with the loss to UCF just this past season.  If you dont understand what it takes for a coach to come somewhere that has never been a winning program and turn things around then our discussion is pointless as the capacity isnt there.  Spurriers better days are behind him?  The past two years he is 9-1 in the east......  You might want to take off the red and black glasses,  its funny the whole nation doesnt talk about the east other than it being a default  You may want to get your perspective in order,  you guys are the east champs but i woulnt bulk up on LSU, i wouldnt even bulk up on USC or vandy for that matter.  It is what it is for a reason, you still havent commented on the 10-2 arky and the 2-10 ole miss   Its all good here, im just trying to talk a few into pulling the glasses down before they get knocked off saturday  Either way


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 30, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Bet you Richt wouldn't keep a tard like Garcia on the team as long as your awesome coach did. Was he Garcia's godfather or something.  I relish the opportunity to play the chicks again. Can't wait as a matter of fact.  I want to see all those weapons of mass destruction that the chicks have.
> 
> The only ammo the chicks have is the we won the east junk, but when it REALLY mattered they choked on some feathers or something.
> 
> I do have a question for the cock fans, just suppose hypothetically that we beat LSU, then LSU goes on and wins the Natl, Championship, would ya'll then declare us co champs, since we beat them in the SECCG?  I mean that's the logic the chick fans try to use with winning the east. So COCK FANS, would ya'll consider UGA CO NATL CHAMPS IF WE BEAT LSU AND THEY WIN THE NAT CHAMP GAME?



I would consider you .... lets see, oh yes if LSU beats u and then they lose to Bama would  we consider u a twice beaten dawg that backed into the SEC East championship?  Yes.   If u beat LSU.... haha haha   If u beat who?  Iam sorry but the dawg tail has turned and  i cant even begin to hypothetically think of Jawja beating us anymore much less LSU.  Go Dawgs go get some of dat cajun kool-aid and celebrate how u won the East.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 30, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah won the East.



Just made it quicker for everyone to read.


----------



## Robert28 (Nov 30, 2011)

as I've stated before. we OWN Todd Grantham AND Murray. Dawg fans just can't admit it, they'd rather live vicariously through Allbarn and Arkansas for doing something they haven't been able to do the past two years. You're starting to sound as pathetic as Clemtech fans.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 30, 2011)

Y'all have beaten us twice back to back, man y'all are on an awesome roll y'all really own us. When y'all even up with us and take the lead then you can gloat, till then shut up and know your place which ain't the SECE Champs.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 30, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> Y'all have beaten us twice back to back, man y'all are on an awesome roll y'all really own us. When y'all even up with us and take the lead then you can gloat, till then shut up and know your place which ain't the SECE Champs.



Get used to it. We expect Mr. Clowney to be around a few more years.



Remember this defense?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yea we put up 42 points on this supposed scary defense  . Y'all put up only 28 on ours. Y'all did win so congrats on that.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 30, 2011)

...





Catdaddy SC said:


>


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 30, 2011)

...





Catdaddy SC said:


>


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 30, 2011)

***





Catdaddy SC said:


>


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 30, 2011)

!!!





Catdaddy SC said:


>


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 30, 2011)

$$$





Catdaddy SC said:


>


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 30, 2011)

###





Catdaddy SC said:


>


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 30, 2011)

..,





Catdaddy SC said:


>


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> ...





irishleprechaun said:


> ...





irishleprechaun said:


> ***





irishleprechaun said:


> !!!





irishleprechaun said:


> $$$





irishleprechaun said:


> ###


Sat. 4:00pm. That will be our next game! :nono:


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 30, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> Yea we put up 42 points on this supposed scary defense . Y'all put up only 28 on ours. Y'all did win so congrats on that.



If the score was 42 to 28 we wouldn't be having this discussion. 

Where did the other 17 come from?





Oh yea, now I remember, our defense scored them contributing to the W in the win column.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> If the score was 42 to 28 we wouldn't be having this discussion.
> 
> Where did the other 17 come from?
> 
> ...



Again just incase your interested. UGA will be playing Sat. at 4:00pm.:cow:


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 30, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> as I've stated before. we OWN Todd Grantham AND Murray. Dawg fans just can't admit it, they'd rather live vicariously through Allbarn and Arkansas for doing something they haven't been able to do the past two years. You're starting to sound as pathetic as Clemtech fans.



The east is down this year, haha they will be sayin that for the next five years then when Spurrier retires they can think of something else to say.


----------



## Robert28 (Nov 30, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> The east is down this year, haha they will be sayin that for the next five years then when Spurrier retires they can think of something else to say.



they don't know what to do with themselves since they beat UF for the first time in 1000 years.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> they don't know what to do with themselves since they beat UF for the first time in 1000 years.



We dont know what to do with ourselves because we will be playing in the SECCG on Sat. at 4:00pm. I know yall won the east.:trampoline:


----------



## Robert28 (Nov 30, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> We dont know what to do with ourselves because we will be playing in the SECCG on Sat. at 4:00pm. I know yall won the east.:trampoline:



what time was that again? i don't think you've told eneryone enough.lol hey, I'm glad you're excited about getting embarrassed Saturday! these forums should be alot of fun Saturday night!haha


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> what time was that again? i don't think you've told eneryone enough.lol hey, I'm glad you're excited about getting embarrassed Saturday! these forums should be alot of fun Saturday night!haha



If you have been around here long enough then you would know win or lose i'm still here. Now if LSU blows us out they just do. I have no control over 18-22 year old kids. Just like you and all the rest of us we are just fans. It's a game and at the end of the day the ones playing it are the only ones that can control anything. Now I hope you'll be just as understanding if UGA were to win this game. Which they could. Win or lose I will be hollaring Go Dawgs as loud as often as I can, because their my team. Again Sat. 4:00 pm incase you forgot.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 30, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Now if LSU blows us out they just do. I have no control over 18-22 year old kids. Just like you and all the rest of us we are just fans. It's a game and at the end of the day the ones playing it are the only ones that can control anything.



Sounds like someone is finally seeing reality at the end of the tunnel.

It's good to go ahead and get that behind you. I'm sure you'll still find a way to claim a moral victory come Sunday.


And that's straight from the Georgia Fan Book 101.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 30, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> what time was that again? i don't think you've told eneryone enough.lol hey, I'm glad you're excited about getting embarrassed Saturday! these forums should be alot of fun Saturday night!haha



While you're at it, tell us how it felt getting embarrassed last yr, you know just to give us a heads up on what to expect.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Sounds like someone is finally seeing reality at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> It's good to go ahead and get that behind you. I'm sure you'll still find a way to claim a moral victory come Sunday.
> 
> ...



I see how you roll. Show me one post were I ever said UGA would win this game. You wont because you cant. The only thing I have done is remind you that your team wont be playing in it. The moral of the story is your team is not practicing this week. Thats not my problem it's yours. Your right I do see the light at the end of tunnel. The tunnel in the Dome that is. :trampoline:


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> While you're at it, tell us how it felt getting embarrassed last yr, you know just to give us a heads up on what to expect.



The real east champs!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 30, 2011)

yep BCS #14 will be playing and BCS #12 won't.  Unless you win we'll end up in a better bowl and ranked higher at the end of the year.  Enjoy the championship game, I think it should be a good game...UGA is playing well, you never know when there might be an upset.  If you win and Okie St loses there will be bcs chaos...I hope it happens so it will force a playoff system.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 30, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> yep BCS #14 will be playing and BCS #12 won't.  Unless you win we'll end up in a better bowl and ranked higher at the end of the year.  Enjoy the championship game, I think it should be a good game...UGA is playing well, you never know when there might be an upset.  If you win and Okie St loses there will be bcs chaos...I hope it happens so it will force a playoff system.



If UGA beats LSU and Okie St. beats OU in a high scoring game.Do you think Okie St.would jump either LSU or Bama for the title.That's a subject we were tossing around at work today


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> yep BCS #14 will be playing and BCS #12 won't.  Unless you win we'll end up in a better bowl and ranked higher at the end of the year.  Enjoy the championship game, I think it should be a good game...UGA is playing well, you never know when there might be an upset.  If you win and Okie St loses there will be bcs chaos...I hope it happens so it will force a playoff system.



I cant help it if we win and go nowhere in the poles irish. Also if we beat LSU from what i'm reading their going to play for the NC anyway.


----------



## Cadcom (Nov 30, 2011)

gin house said:


> I do realize Spurrier is the coach, thats why im trying to understand how you start out with him then jump to richt being 7-3 against us......Spurrier wasnt here all that time, what does that have to do with him?  You shouldnt say a word about bowl games with the loss to UCF just this past season.  If you dont understand what it takes for a coach to come somewhere that has never been a winning program and turn things around then our discussion is pointless as the capacity isnt there.  Spurriers better days are behind him?  The past two years he is 9-1 in the east......  You might want to take off the red and black glasses,  its funny the whole nation doesnt talk about the east other than it being a default  You may want to get your perspective in order,  you guys are the east champs but i woulnt bulk up on LSU, i wouldnt even bulk up on USC or vandy for that matter.  It is what it is for a reason, you still havent commented on the 10-2 arky and the 2-10 ole miss   Its all good here, im just trying to talk a few into pulling the glasses down before they get knocked off saturday  Either way



So which is it? We stink because we are the SEC east champs in a down SEC east or you cocks are all cocky because you went undefeated in the SEC east.. which you admit is in a down year and not worthy of national interest. Pick a point and stay with it - you can't have it both ways. Your the one crowing about recruiting and bowl games. We did lose in a sorry fashion to a sorry team in our bowl last year. The difference is we realize we stunk it up, hence the heat on Richt and Co. this year. Spurrier is something like 1-4 in bowl games (We are 5-2 btw during the same period cuz we actually went to a bowl game every year - you didnt) with the materials he is given to coach yet you want to talk about building a program? How long do you give him? He is about to enter his EIGHT YEAR and what do you have to show for it one SEC East champ and 5 bowls of which you won 1? Talk about national embarrassment. We embarrassed ourselves last year. USCe does it regularly when they luck up and go to a bowl - even under Steve Superior. You never did answer my question - y'all still fly that ACC rag over your stadium?

I don't get the point about your 10-2 Arky and the 2-10 Ol miss. I mean we beat everyone you played in the east and also one you couldn't in the West (AU). You want to crow about beating a good team in the west then at least temper it by the fact you lost to a sorry one (AU) also.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

And the squabbling about that supposed Gamecock dynasty continues....


----------



## Cadcom (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> And the squabbling about that supposed Gamecock dynasty continues....



Well it is cheap entertainment!  

Does a 2 year "streak" constitute a dynasty in SC?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> And the squabbling about that supposed Gamecock dynasty continues....


I got a bad feeling that their going to show up at the dome, and try something bad!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Dec 1, 2011)

Cadcom said:


> Does a 2 year "streak" constitute a dynasty in SC?




Nope and we understand where we stand.

There are only 3 teams in the SEC that qualify for dynasty status and Georgia isn't one of them...........not even close.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Nope and we understand where we stand.
> 
> There are only 3 teams in the SEC that qualify for dynasty status and Georgia isn't one of them...........not even close.



Does not winning your division, not winning your conference, and then having your coach begging on national television to be included in the national title game qualify a team as a dynasty?

Just wondering


----------



## Cadcom (Dec 1, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Nope and we understand where we stand.
> 
> There are only 3 teams in the SEC that qualify for dynasty status and Georgia isn't one of them...........not even close.


 

Who said we were?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Does not winning your division, not winning your conference, and then having your coach begging on national television to be included in the national title game qualify a team as a dynasty?
> 
> Just wondering



You aren't referring to Ol Nick are you.He would never do that.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 1, 2011)

Silly chickens, football is for men.


----------



## gin house (Dec 1, 2011)

Cadcom said:


> So which is it? We stink because we are the SEC east champs in a down SEC east or you cocks are all cocky because you went undefeated in the SEC east.. which you admit is in a down year and not worthy of national interest. Pick a point and stay with it - you can't have it both ways. Your the one crowing about recruiting and bowl games. We did lose in a sorry fashion to a sorry team in our bowl last year. The difference is we realize we stunk it up, hence the heat on Richt and Co. this year. Spurrier is something like 1-4 in bowl games (We are 5-2 btw during the same period cuz we actually went to a bowl game every year - you didnt) with the materials he is given to coach yet you want to talk about building a program? How long do you give him? He is about to enter his EIGHT YEAR and what do you have to show for it one SEC East champ and 5 bowls of which you won 1? Talk about national embarrassment. We embarrassed ourselves last year. USCe does it regularly when they luck up and go to a bowl - even under Steve Superior. You never did answer my question - y'all still fly that ACC rag over your stadium?
> 
> I don't get the point about your 10-2 Arky and the 2-10 Ol miss. I mean we beat everyone you played in the east and also one you couldn't in the West (AU). You want to crow about beating a good team in the west then at least temper it by the fact you lost to a sorry one (AU) also.



  I never said UGA stinks, im just saying theyre not the best team in the east.  You brought up the prestige in bowl games.....I dont put much stock in them, theyre not what an sec rival or clemson game is......where the last loss we had in the sec east was the only one weve had the last two years, kentucky, who uga beat last year....Go figure.  Spurrier hasnt been getting the best talent out of south carolina but the last four years and its starting to show, not bad to take a program with a losing record to a winning overall record to an sec east title, almost one this year(pretty much one this year) with the chance to go to 11-2.  Yall beat everyone we played in the east, true, but you lost to us, just like you did last year.  We stumbled with that idiot Garcia in the auburn game where yall beat a worn out young team late in the season.  We lost to the third best team in the country and uga beat THE WORST team in the sec.  Weve won with the backup qb and fifth string running back, yall have murray and crowell....  If you dont get my point in the 10-2 and 2-10 comment then i give up, surely you can see the difference?  I wont try to argue opinon with another fanbase but i will just say this.  Spurrier hasnt had a losing season at USC, We are 2-0 against UGA, UF, Ut, and Vandy the last two years and 3-0 against Clemson.   We won the east last year, this year was very good for us and from what im hearing we have a very good chance to have a better team next year.  We are 19-5 in the last two years regular season, i'll take that all day long where uga is 16-8.  Were ranked #12 and higher than uga, we beat uga at our house last year and theirs this year....  Just looking forward to next year.  Yes,  The ACC flag is still there, we were in the acc 18 years.  Like ive stated numerous times that weve never been a good program until Holtz came and got us started.  We will have to agree to disagree on about everything  but in the meantime im ready to get the third win in a row against the dawgs this year like we got against clemson


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

gin house said:


> I never said UGA stinks, im just saying theyre not the best team in the east.  You brought up the prestige in bowl games.....I dont put much stock in them, theyre not what an sec rival or clemson game is......where the last loss we had in the sec east was the only one weve had the last two years, kentucky, who uga beat last year....Go figure.  Spurrier hasnt been getting the best talent out of south carolina but the last four years and its starting to show, not bad to take a program with a losing record to a winning overall record to an sec east title, almost one this year(pretty much one this year) with the chance to go to 11-2.  Yall beat everyone we played in the east, true, but you lost to us, just like you did last year.  We stumbled with that idiot Garcia in the auburn game where yall beat a worn out young team late in the season.  We lost to the third best team in the country and uga beat THE WORST team in the sec.  Weve won with the backup qb and fifth string running back, yall have murray and crowell....  If you dont get my point in the 10-2 and 2-10 comment then i give up, surely you can see the difference?  I wont try to argue opinon with another fanbase but i will just say this.  Spurrier hasnt had a losing season at USC, We are 2-0 against UGA, UF, Ut, and Vandy the last two years and 3-0 against Clemson.   We won the east last year, this year was very good for us and from what im hearing we have a very good chance to have a better team next year.  We are 19-5 in the last two years regular season, i'll take that all day long where uga is 16-8.  Were ranked #12 and higher than uga, we beat uga at our house last year and theirs this year....  Just looking forward to next year.  Yes,  The ACC flag is still there, we were in the acc 18 years.  Like ive stated numerous times that weve never been a good program until Holtz came and got us started.  We will have to agree to disagree on about everything  but in the meantime im ready to get the third win in a row against the dawgs this year like we got against clemson



Okay, I just read your post above. Now my question is this:

What are you going to say if the Gamecocks lose their bowl game? Will they still be the "best" team in the East?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Okay, I just read your post above. Now my question is this:
> 
> What are you going to say if the Gamecocks lose their bowl game? Will they still be the "best" team in the East?



Wasting your time Les


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 2, 2011)

Next year!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadcom (Dec 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> I never said UGA stinks, im just saying theyre not the best team in the east.  You brought up the prestige in bowl games.....I dont put much stock in them, theyre not what an sec rival or clemson game is......where the last loss we had in the sec east was the only one weve had the last two years, kentucky, who uga beat last year....Go figure.  Spurrier hasnt been getting the best talent out of south carolina but the last four years and its starting to show, not bad to take a program with a losing record to a winning overall record to an sec east title, almost one this year(pretty much one this year) with the chance to go to 11-2.  Yall beat everyone we played in the east, true, but you lost to us, just like you did last year.  We stumbled with that idiot Garcia in the auburn game where yall beat a worn out young team late in the season.  We lost to the third best team in the country and uga beat THE WORST team in the sec.  Weve won with the backup qb and fifth string running back, yall have murray and crowell....  If you dont get my point in the 10-2 and 2-10 comment then i give up, surely you can see the difference?  I wont try to argue opinon with another fanbase but i will just say this.  Spurrier hasnt had a losing season at USC, We are 2-0 against UGA, UF, Ut, and Vandy the last two years and 3-0 against Clemson.   We won the east last year, this year was very good for us and from what im hearing we have a very good chance to have a better team next year.  We are 19-5 in the last two years regular season, i'll take that all day long where uga is 16-8.  Were ranked #12 and higher than uga, we beat uga at our house last year and theirs this year....  Just looking forward to next year.  Yes,  The ACC flag is still there, we were in the acc 18 years.  Like ive stated numerous times that weve never been a good program until Holtz came and got us started.  We will have to agree to disagree on about everything  but in the meantime im ready to get the third win in a row against the dawgs this year like we got against clemson



I'm to dizzy to respond anymore - you gamecocks sure have a way to spin things.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Dec 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Okay, I just read your post above. Now my question is this:
> 
> What are you going to say if the Gamecocks lose their bowl game? Will they still be the "best" team in the East?




What are you going to say if Oklahoma State beats OK and Ga beats LSU...........dropping LSU to 3rd.......and AL plays OSU for the BCS national title?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> What are you going to say if Oklahoma State beats OK and Ga beats LSU...........dropping LSU to 3rd.......and AL plays OSU for the BCS national title?



I'm gonna say that we got beat by the SEC Champs and good Georgia team, and not sit here on the forum and spin the facts so that I make myself look like a complete fool to everyone else here that knows a little something about football. That's what. 

Anything else you want to know professor???


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm gonna say that we got beat by the SEC Champs and good Georgia team, and not sit here on the forum and spin the facts so that I make myself look like a complete fool to everyone else here that knows a little something about football. That's what.
> 
> Anything else you want to know professor???



   Good one Les


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2011)

You mean you're not going to bring up how you  beat this team and we beat that team and how great ya'll are NEXT yr. It always seems like next yr.   

I forgot, Les, LSU fans know that losing is losing, and if they don't take care of business, then that's that. 

Carolina fans are so glad to finally have multiple winning seasons, that they become dellusional. LOL, they can't help it. 

Wonder what their excuse next yr will be when Uga beats em. oh wait, they had a bad call, or they were Gassed or blah, blah, blah. I'm sure it won't be that they just got out played or coached. 

One thing Richt can say though that Spurrier can't while at USCe, @ SEC titles baby. Whoo hoo.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 2, 2011)

*Gotta give it to Les*

He pretty much hit the nail on the head in his reply to catdaddy and the rest of the spin doctor cock fans.Pretty funny too.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Dec 2, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Wonder what their excuse next yr will be when Uga beats em. oh wait, they had a bad call, or they were Gassed or blah, blah, blah. I'm sure it won't be that they just got out played or coached.



Huh?   Put down the koolaid son and call 911. You're overdosing. If we do lose, it will be the first time in 3 years we've been out played or out coached by the dogs.

The only ones making excuses were dog fans, claiming they really won the game, but our defense pulled it out.

Don't believe me? Do a quick search and you'll find hundreds on those dog excuses on why you almost/shoulda won the game. That moral victory is a L in the w/L column.

Nice try,.....but epic fail.


----------



## Cadcom (Dec 2, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Huh?   Put down the koolaid son and call 911. You're overdosing. If we do lose, it will be the first time in 3 years we've been out played or out coached by the dogs.
> 
> The only ones making excuses were dog fans, claiming they really won the game, but our defense pulled it out. _(Sort of like y'all say now about your virtual SECe Championship?!?!?)_
> 
> ...




EPIC SPIN!!!!! All you guys have this year is a MORAL SECe CHAMPIONSHIP THAT Y'ALL KEEP CROWING ABOUT!!! Enjoy your cyber trophy .  Don't believe me?!?! Re-read these posts!!!!  For the love of Brad Scott let it go!

Somebody call PETA - Quick!!        The poor old horse can't take no mo'!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 2, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Huh?   Put down the koolaid son and call 911. You're overdosing. If we do lose, it will be the first time in 3 years we've been out played or out coached by the dogs.
> 
> The only ones making excuses were dog fans, claiming they really won the game, but our defense pulled it out.
> 
> ...




 You done beat this horse so bad not much left except enough for some dog food,that's stretching it.Speaking of epic fail,that's what Crackolina did!!!!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 2, 2011)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> If UGA beats LSU and Okie St. beats OU in a high scoring game.Do you think Okie St.would jump either LSU or Bama for the title.That's a subject we were tossing around at work today



sorry, been away a couple days...maybe we can get away from all this chicken scratchin and dog baying for a minute...

I think if the scenario happens as per above then you would probably see okie st somewhere in the mix.  There is just too much anti-sec sentiment around the country.  Any possible way that they can make it not be an all sec final will be given every chance.


----------



## gin house (Dec 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Okay, I just read your post above. Now my question is this:
> 
> What are you going to say if the Gamecocks lose their bowl game? Will they still be the "best" team in the East?



  There again, What does a bowl game have to do with the east?   We beat EVERY team in the east including the "champs", below you posted that if lsu lost to them then youd say you were beat by the sec champs......Why then should you/they just say USC is the better team as we did beat them?  There too many double standards around here.   Let me ask you a question.  If Uga beats LSU i have heard LSU will still go to the NC, if that plays out and LSU loses to UGA then goes on to win the NC does that mean UGA is the better team?


----------



## gin house (Dec 2, 2011)

Cadcom said:


> I'm to dizzy to respond anymore - you gamecocks sure have a way to spin things.



  I havent spun anything, i just stated facts and opinions.  I dont post smilies and junk to keep from responding to facts.   The fact of it is the schedule, thats also the reason uga is ranked lower to usc.....strength of schedule.  On that


----------



## Cadcom (Dec 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> I havent spun anything, i just stated facts and opinions.  I dont post smilies and junk to keep from responding to facts.   The fact of it is the schedule, thats also the reason uga is ranked lower to usc.....strength of schedule.  On that


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Huh?   Put down the koolaid son and call 911. You're overdosing. If we do lose, it will be the first time in 3 years we've been out played or out coached by the dogs.
> 
> The only ones making excuses were dog fans, claiming they really won the game, but our defense pulled it out.
> 
> ...




Lol, kool aid, that's funny. you put down the hater aid. also do a quick search of how many times it was stated that how awesome USCe is and that ya'll were going to repeat. And how much ya'll ranted and raved last yr when ya'll finally made it to ya'll 1 and only trip to the SEC championship game, but this yr, us Dawg fans give back alittle of your own medicine and ya'll get all defensive and start whining about the scedule and us backing into the SECCG. Yes we lost to USCe and we still made it to the SECCG. And yes, the east is still down, even tho I know you can't grasp that fact. If you don't believe me, then go back and check how long it's been since Fla had as many losses as the last 2 yrs. Or how bout Tennessee?  Heck, even Vandy was competitive this yr and played alot of teams hard, where they usually get blown out.

is that really hard for ya'll to grasp? I mean seriously.   Not taking anything away from USCe or Uga, but if Fl was still the power house of 4 yrs ago, neother USCe or UGA would be in the SECCG, and that is a FACT.


----------



## Cadcom (Dec 2, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Lol, kool aid, that's funny. you put down the hater aid. also do a quick search of how many times it was stated that how awesome USCe is and that ya'll were going to repeat. And how much ya'll ranted and raved last yr when ya'll finally made it to ya'll 1 and only trip to the SEC championship game, but this yr, us Dawg fans give back alittle of your own medicine and ya'll get all defensive and start whining about the scedule and us backing into the SECCG. Yes we lost to USCe and we still made it to the SECCG. And yes, the east is still down, even tho I know you can't grasp that fact. If you don't believe me, then go back and check how long it's been since Fla had as many losses as the last 2 yrs. Or how bout Tennessee?  Heck, even Vandy was competitive this yr and played alot of teams hard, where they usually get blown out.
> 
> is that really hard for ya'll to grasp? I mean seriously.   *Not taking anything away from USCe or Uga, but if Fl was still the power house of 4 yrs ago, neother USCe or UGA would be in the SECCG, and that is a FACT.*



I hate it but your right. The last 2 years have been a down year for the East. The difference with most UGA fans is we understand that so we don't get all bowed up about our SECe title. Others cling to it likes it's the Holy Grail and crow about their weak streak in the SECe - whatever. I'll be excited about it all IF we somehow manage to bring home a W this weekend. I love partying with the LSU crowd and had a ball last time we met in the SECCG tailgating with them - they got purty girls too!


----------



## 3chunter (Dec 3, 2011)

Spin this!..USC WILL beat uga for a third straight year.  Yes I wish we would be in the championship game, but we aren't bc georgia took care of what was laid in front of them.  Again, stop being like clemson and stop making excuses of why you(for the past 2 seasons) are NOT as good as the university of south carolina in FOOTBALL.  Like I said get used to it because next year won't be any different!!!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Dec 3, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You can look at three ways.



Nope, only one way to look at what happened tonight. You got exposed and embarrassed..............again.

In case you forgot,I'll remind you.





Catdaddy SC said:


> It's not good for recruiting when you get embarrassed by 30 on national tv......something the dawgs will learn in short order.


----------



## gin house (Dec 3, 2011)

Uga fans have their opinions and Usc fans have ours.  I leave it at this.  USC is 9-1 in our division the last two years beating uga, uf, ut and vandy back to back.  We beat clemson three years in a row.  We are landing our homestate kids but some slip away ala....A.J green or you could say Sam Montgomery, the one who hammered Murray all night.  We are 10-2 and have a chance to be 11-2 this season.   I am excited about next year and happy to have what we have.  For some reason i swear im truly not bitter or ill at all about uga getting the east this year,  its strange.  We are ranked higher, we beat uga and all of our east schedule playing tons of freshmen, thats means they will only be better next year.  Compare Shaws stats to some of the secs best qb's and hes something to be excited about next year.   I will say that tonight was a good example of what happens when you play the best teams in the west.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2011)

Uga got whipped by the best team in the Nation.  I honestly think that LSU will be Nat Champs.  At least we can be like Carolina and say we got beat by the Nat Champs.

All jokes aside, I think USCe will be better with Shaw under center, and will definately be a team to beat. But I also think that our young group of talented guys will be a force to reckon with.  
I will give credit where credit is due, Carolina has finally become a respectable team in the East, but I stick by my saying that they will never be SEC Champs, some teams just never reach that status. Not saying they aren't good, just that they can't get to the next level. I believe that FLA, TEN, and UGA will be stepping up their recruiting and then USCe will go back to being a tough obstacle to cross in the east.


----------

